# [Solved] Kernel panic and downgrading

## certem

Hi

I had a graphics issue which I ried to find a solution in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-973636-highlight-.html

I wanted to go back as less as possible so I unmerged xorg-server and xorg-drivers and did an emerge of them again but still didn't get graphics working. As a one more level of going back I wanted to downgrade the kernel from 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 to 3.10.7-gentoo.

I didn't attempt to adjust the settings of  3.10.7-gentoo-r1 to 3.10.7-gentoo because I thought a fresh beginning would be better. However I got stuck with the hdd part and I get a kernel panic now.

What should I "grep" from kernel config to compare the parameters related to hdd's. 

Since the parameters and the names in the make menu windows are different is there a way to jump to menu from the parameter that I find with the "/" command in the make menuconfig window?

Is there a way to open a previous and now unused kernel's config in a make menuconfig window?

My kernel parameters and lspci -k that I took in a systemrescuecd are as follows.

Note: I will be able to apply the suggestions for about 8 hours from the time that I send this post.

Thanks:

The kernel that I'm downgrading from is: 3.10.7-gentoo-r1

http://bpaste.net/show/143695/

The kernel that I'm downgrading to is: 3.10.7-gentoo

http://bpaste.net/show/143697/

The lspci -k taken in the systemrescucd is:

```
root@sysresccd /root % lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-via

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3206

   Kernel driver in use: sata_via

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3206

   Kernel driver in use: pata_via

00:10.0 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3206

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.1 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3206

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.2 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3206

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.3 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3206

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.4 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 3206

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. DFI KT600-AL / Soltek SL-B9D-FGR Motherboard

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 8209

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine II] Embeded Ethernet Controller on VT8235

   Kernel driver in use: via-rhine

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 Graphics [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device 1202

root@sysresccd /root % 
```

The kernel panic picture:

http://i42.tinypic.com/34n5v.jpgLast edited by certem on Fri Oct 25, 2013 8:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

Try genkernel.

----------

## certem

 :Smile: 

----------

## certem

I need to explaiın why I put  :Smile:  in my previous post.

I didn' mean to be rude by saying  :Smile: 

Genkernel is automated and I don't want automation. I want to learn and touch the system deeper. 

Thank you for your effort eyoung100.

----------

## TomWij

mount_block_root is in your stack trace, you can read through http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Unable_to_mount_root_fs to fix that.

Besides that, I doubt if going back a revision will show a difference; it patches just a few lines, if it however does, please do file a bug pointing out the rev bump is broken.

----------

## eyoung100

Going the manual route is fine too.   :Very Happy: 

As a hunch, check Device Drivers -->

Make sure ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support is blank and that Serial ATA and Parallel ATA Drivers is starred with the driver for your motherboard.

----------

## certem

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # lspci | egrep --color "IDE|SATA"

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
```

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # grep -i IDE /usr/src/linux/.config 

# CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_EXYNOS_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA is not set

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

(chroot) sysresccd / # 
```

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # grep -i SATA /usr/src/linux/.config 

# CONFIG_SATA_ZPODD is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

# CONFIG_SATA_HIGHBANK is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

(chroot) sysresccd / # 

```

Where is the dirt?

----------

## eyoung100

```
CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set 
```

should be:

```
CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y
```

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Device Drivers -->

<>ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (Deprecated)

<*>Serial ATA and Parallel ATA Drivers -->

<*>VIA SATA Support
```

----------

## certem

Still panic.

----------

## TomWij

Did you enable IDE as well? (It are IDE controllers after all)

----------

## certem

I tried this

```
Device Drivers  --->

  <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

    <*>   generic ATA/ATAPI disk support

    <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

    [*]   Probe IDE PCI devices in the PCI bus order

    <*>   VIA82CXXX chipset support
```

together with

```
< > Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->
```

It didn't work and I undid the above and did the below

```
Device Drivers  --->

 < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

 -*- SCSI device support

    [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support

    <*> SCSI disk support

    <*> SCSI CDROM support

    <*> SCSI generic support

 <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

    [*]   Verbose ATA error reporting (NEW)

    [*]   ATA ACPI Support (NEW) 

    [*]   SATA Port Multiplier support (NEW)

    [*]   ATA SFF support (NEW)

    <*>  VIA PATA support (NEW)
```

from this forum post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6245250.html?sid=105aef3c3fb53df7c9f8fa8e3ea0f636

----------

## certem

Found the dirty bit:

The SCSI section was

```
SCSI device support  ---> 

        <*> SCSI device support

         <> SCSI disk support
```

Now it's

```
SCSI device support  ---> 

        <*> SCSI device support

        <*> SCSI disk support
```

and kernel panic vanishes. Unfourtunately the graphics issue goes on:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-973636-highlight-.html

----------

